# Toxic Broadheads



## rageoda (Jan 17, 2009)

Anyone have experience shooting the Toxic Broadheads? Just curious how they perform in the field on deer. I've watched them kill the heck out of water jugs on YouTube, but dont put a lot of stock in that; would like some real world experience.

Pretty interesting design, might be a novelty/gizmo but then again might be sound and punch a rediculous would channel to drop game short.










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm interested in hearing about this too. Seems like a cool design for a broad head, but that's a lot of cutting surface there. Wonder how penetration would be if it would be any different than a large cutting mechanical. Anyone?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## drewstreeter (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm very curious to know. Looks they would be awesome on a double lung shot. But I would be nervous if you caught a shoulder by chance. That's a lot of surface area to try to blow through a shoulder. I know my strikers went through both shoulder blades and passed through, but I have a hard time believing these will hold up on the "less the perfect" shots that sometimes happen


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckslayer54 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hopefully somebody can shed some light on this. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

Couple pics on the last page of a bear that was shot with these..

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2019734&highlight=toxic+broadheads


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Interesting design. I doubt it would be an option for my recurve though.

Ganzer


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Blades that flex = :nono: from me

Plus no way to sharpen.


----------



## trs (Jan 11, 2009)

My local archery shop carries them and after some arm twisting they convinced me to take some demo shots with them. They shot just as accurate as my field points and Slick 'Tricks but definitely did more damage to the target than the Slick Tricks. To me it just seemed like there was too much going on and are way more complicated than a fixed blade broadhead should be.


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

trs said:


> My local archery shop carries them and after some arm twisting they convinced me to take some demo shots with them. They shot just as accurate as my field points and Slick 'Tricks but definitely did more damage to the target than the Slick Tricks. To me it just seemed like there was too much going on and are way more complicated than a fixed blade broadhead should be.


 
Complicated? How is screwing it on and shooting it complicated? And you said they are just as accurate as your field tips. I am confused:lol:


----------

